# Salzburg more than just Mozart



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

...


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for that interesting link, VRZ! I've learned now that the ouroboros symbol
was already known in Old Egypt. kay:

Your are right, some of the puppet strings and the ghost of Wolf Dietrich von Raitenau
do fit perfectly to Halloween. 

Wonderful update of the Festung, I thank you very much for that! 

Great pics, #60/1 is one of many favourites. kay:

Nice story of the bull-washers.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful updates. :applause:


Amazing view: 


VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> *View to the Old-town of Salzburg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A wonderful jorurney through Salzburg and it's history, VZR! :applause:

Some of many favorites: #70/1, #78 and #79!
The views from the Festung are breathtakeing!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful and very, very interesting thread. Thank you!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice updates, VRZ! kay:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great updates! We can see impressive places and building kay:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice and interesting thread!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Open since 803! Love it!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful and interesting updates, VRZ! :applause:

Which artist made the great head sculpture in the yard of the Faculty of Law?


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice updates from Salzburg :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Loved the Architecture, the Sculptures and the History around these magical places - thanks for sharing with us


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting pics, VRZ, and beautiful view at the last photo! kay:
I presume Salzburg has snow at the moment? It would be fine if you could
show us some impressions of the snowy town.  :cheers:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think Salzburg looks magical when covered in snow, but unfortunately it doesn't seem to happen often these days... hno:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice town, pictures and tour!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful, beautiful photos, and I've never known that salz means salt and the city was named after ....
and I particularly like the area with foot-path narrow alleys - must be the old area of the city.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great updates from your city kay:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice and lovely city, full of life and great location as well.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for showing the beautiful surroundings of Salzburg, VRZ! kay:
Didn't know that St. Gilgen was summer domizil of Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach,
a great writer and wonderful, wise and intelligent person...

Love this building for the use of wood and the nice colourful accents kay:



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


>


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for informing about the time Sissi, the Empress, lived there - those classic films showing her life are very popular in Brazil too


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> ^^ Beautiful city ! And this is a photo I take in favorites


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful views by the lake with the blue mountains in the background...a total great place to relax.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! you've captured the loveliness and the invigorating ambiance of the city by the lake. thanks for those photos.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

cool shots of a lovely and scenic city....love that lake.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

:applause:

Many beautiful pictures and places!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful place so full of flowers, a great environment and above all history!
Thank you VRZ!


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

cool photos, lovely city.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

My comment is the only one that got no like.  
That's also happening from time to time in other threads.
I'm a very sensible person, so I then tend to think, hm, did I say something wrong?
But most of the times my comment only seems to be overlooked, because
afterwards my comments are liked again.
Maybe it's good to talk about this matter once to clear up misunderstandings.

I'm sure that I likewise sometimes overlook something (a comment or a new
posting in someones thread that I otherwise always comment).
We are only human.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

Here's one like from me


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Skopje/Скопје;144698093 said:


> ^^
> 
> Here's one like from me


:kiss: :lol:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful updates, as usual!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! *the Salzburger Dom* kay: kay:
Among my favorites


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Overlooked! BIG BIG SORRY!!!


Thank you, VRZ!

Wonderful updates, this is one of many favourites:



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


>


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice set, VRZ! But I'm not sure about that glass cone protecting the statue ... is it really necessary, I wonder?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Impressive baroque cathedral!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow! splendid, the best of baroque/rococo. I think if I go inside to pray, half of my mind
is concentrated in appreciating the physical beauty around...thanks for sharing.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine, spontaneous photography, and a nice selfie in the end! kay:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very beautiful impressions from a walk near the Salzach, VRZ! :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Looks like a must visit to me! Nice set! :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love this last set with the grotesque pollarded trees by the riverbank.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Always beautiful and interesting thread! Thanks a lot VRZ!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice shots and I like them all but I'm utterly overwhelmed with the beauty and richness of the interior of the baroque church. thanks for showing.kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Would love to see more of beautiful Salzburg, VRZ! :cheers:
Do you still have much snow there?


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great pictures, many favorites, as the winter dom, cathedral, university, the river :applause:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> No Snow!
> 
> 
> I will soon be focusing on your and my new photos
> ...


I'm looking forward to your new Salzburg impressions, VRZ! :cheers:
(The snow in Vienna also has melted away - ORF prognostizises 20° C
for Vienna this weekend. )


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

...


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

...


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow great shots in the Red Bull Arena! Very beautiful stadium but it's still a pity the low affluence! Thank you for the nice updates :cheers:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the impressions from the Fussballstadion, VRZ! kay:
And this is very idyllic, beautiful church and snowy mountain background:



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> *Puch (7 km south of Salzburg)*


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Loved the Arena and this Puch Village: it is a blessing to live in a so lovely place, and only 7 km from a city with good services and cultural life like Salzburg


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> It was the game and win against Rapid Vienna 1:0, 12.000 spectators.
> 
> Arena is sold out by Europa Cup games, so against BVB Dortmund, 30.000 spectators


It is a good affluence kay:, empty stands are misleading. In any case, 12'000 spectators, it would already be nice to the club of my city


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

...


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^ A performance happening for more than 12 years is really fabulous - and the public space where this artists performs is very interesting, seems cozy and well planned


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Gorgeous updates, VRZ !! :applause:
When I'm in Salzburg the next time I must visit the "Haus der Natur"!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great report also from the section Astronomy / Physics, VRZ! kay:
(Didn't know that Doppler was from Salzburg!)

(First comment in #388 )


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

^^ The recreated scene of people watching on TV first men on the Moon is very cool, but eveything in this museum is very interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful photos of a lovely city.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Excellent! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I like that set around the Mozart statue in the intense wintry sunlight, VRZ. And the Haus der Natur looks very appealing, with lively creative displays that get visitors fully engaged.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful pictures and lovely city, like the museum pieces.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

...


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I love museum and I really enjoyed looking at your photos specially the wild animals.
thanks for sharing them VRZ.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting, fine updates, VRZ! :applause:
Love the pics where the children can play an active part in the museum!

When we see the comparison of the snakes... - I don't even want to imagine
a 9 m (!!) long snake when I look here at my living room that is about 6 m long! 

Love this one - it seems the monster is going to catch her! :lol:



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


>


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great exposure, nice pics kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, VRZ!
Haus der Natur is a very complete and very interesting museum!
You can see that it is a very attractive and busy place.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wow! lovely shots, everything's beautiful...and I particularly like the last set.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Thank you ALL for taking time for my view of Salzburg !!!
> 
> You all are the true world citizens !!!
> 
> ...


You welcome, with pleasure and interest for your beautiful pics and city!

:cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful door- and balcony-details, VZR! :applause:



VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


>


Once again coming to your pic I commented the last time: It could also be
the moment the "monster" is falling in love with the woman. 
Phantastic snapshot! :lol:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Beautiful streetscapes!!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice! Elsbethen is quaint and quiet town and in a great location as well.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting update, VRZ! Great to see Romy Schneider's school! kay:

Does the name "Elsbethen" come from the church Saint Elizabeth - named
after Elisabeth von Thueringen? This was a remarkable woman and I will soon
read more about her!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Salzburg :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Enjoyed very much your updates: those well done dioramas in the museum, those buildings from earlier centuries, these lovely surroundings of Salzburg, but I loved that monumento where we can try to feel the spirit of Mozart you presented on Page 19 (with birds taking part of it), and the Oskar Stocker drawnings on same page: thanks for sharing with us :colgate:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful, as always!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Particularly loved Anif (#421) and Rehrl Platz (#423), VRZ! :applause:
The Neo Gothic Anif Palace in the water is very romantic!


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful shots of a nice city....like those unique designs of some residential houses.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great shots, thank to share :cheers1:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Interesting contrasts between Past and Present, a thing we rarely see about Salzburg on books and touristic guides, thanks for sharing


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> *Anif, south of Salzburg - Anif Palace, first mentioned in 1520, remodeled between 1838-1848.*


I'm intrigued with the almost 500-year-old Anif Palace, - even with the limited glimpse in your photo, the neo gothic designed palace added with a pond is romantically beautiful. I wish it's open for public viewing. anyways, nice job VRZ.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice and interesting impressions of the erection of a Maypole, VRZ! :applause:
(Cute detail: the little boy with the "Brezn", a part of it looking out of his mouth )

And over all the incredible "Festung"...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Salzburg :cheers:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love that first shot of St Mark's Church with the rock towering to the right! And I have to say, I'm not surprised that statue of Mozart caused a bit of an adverse reaction in Salzburg! Of course, I'm sure it was meant to.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great shots! I didn’t know the whole old Salzburg was an UNESCO World hertiage kay:

The beautiful St-Mark church have an amazing interior :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots of the surrounding neighborhood and the baroque Unkrainian Greek Catholic Church - those icons of Jesus, the Madonna and other saints are obviously add-ons
which is a traditional medium in potraying the saints in Eastern European churches.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

What a nice spot, with these tables under the trees :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice shots - the city has lots of charms.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful new Salzburg impressions, VRZ! kay:
And a "Bierhimmel unter Kastanien"!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

I really like the clean and simple architecture, it gives a lot of elegance. So the details and decorations are well highlighted! It is a beautiful coherent and authentic whole, very nice updates kay:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

...


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a wonderful church in a lovley landscape!
Thank you so much for giving us all those precious details, VRZ! :applause:
Leaves me breathless...


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you for including your informations about different times inside this church, we can see each style more clearly and admire the whole building kay:

The cemetery is very calm and seems a nice place to stroll and think about life and after life


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice and I really appreciate your extensive coverage of the Augustinians.
the church is really amazing, a total treasure but the brewery, for some conservatives
does not go together with a religious order though beer is considered as beverage, 
it does have a low amount of alcohol but sometimes to some, good for the body.
did you try the beer VRZ?


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Great, great, great! Beautiful pocket watches collection! kay:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics of Hanger 7, VRZ! :applause:
(You won't believe it, but I'm drinking a Red Bull just at this moment after
breakfast because I'm so extremely tired, must be the weather...)


My special love belongs to the "Turmuhrzimmer"!
Old watches and clocks in an old castle is a good combination.
Beautiful: The sun dial made of slate!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

:applause: great and very interestings shots! All seems very nice but the structure of the Hangar 7 is impressive and get well with the exposition kay:


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great report from the car show and from Salzburg's Main Train Station too, VRZ! :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! beautiful and interesting collections of antique pocket and wrist watches, wall clocks, 
old planes and the luxurious sports cars of different makes and models.
nice shots *VRZ*.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm impressed with variety of collections you presented in this page - specially those Porsche 356 models (love this specific model, has more than one miniature of it). The scale model of the castle around a yard is great, as the castle itself.

Thanks for including images of the neighborhood around the main railway statin, a less know part of Salzburg for me, with this modernist architecture kay: The contemporary glass roof looks very interesting, a good way to start or finnish a travel


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new sets, VRZ!
Beautiful and varied attractions in Salzburg; among my favorites the great photos of the hangar!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots of Hangar 7, VRZ! A very unexpected side of Salzburg. And I wonder what kind of sports car Mozart would have favoured: a Porsche or a Ferrari? He'd probably have wanted one of each ...


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

...


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

...


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

....


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

...


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice and interesting new sets, VRZ.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic updates, VRZ! :applause:
Thank you for not only showing the city of Salzburg, but also the wonderful
landscape! Many great pics!



Salt - the white gold... *SALZ*burg has it in it's name. 

All about the Celts is of special interest for me.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice updates, I like the baroque interior of the church and the reconstructed Celtic village, which gives 
a little taste of how this group of people lived - ohh I like th thatched roof.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Missing your fine Salzburg updates, VRZ!


----------

